# Distressing Appointment at 34 weeks



## calamity (Sep 26, 2007)

Hiya

I am really looking for a bit of advice as im quite distressed about a recent appointment I had and want to know if this is normal or I am right to be upset about it.

I had my 34 week scan on Tuesday scan was fine all good and got a good picture of the little ones face so that started off well then I was supposed to see the doctor, I wasnt concerned that it was a midwife that saw me as I had no concerns anyway. The explanantion was that the doctor was too busy so that was fine.

The midwife was very abrupt with me she complained about the queue outside in the waiting room and there was a junior doctor present who she was training in assessment.

My Bp was taken with a manual spyg through a long sleeved t shirt with a fleece on top she wouldnt give me time to take off my top and roll up my sleeve my reading was a copy of the previous one even though I know it was high I suffer from white coat hypertension (and have a major hospital phobia only when im a patient) and know its high as I was stressed and my initial reading always is it always is rechecked at the end of the appt due to my history. I know myself how anxious I was. The doc checked my urine and it was +ve Leucocytes it was a darker purple colour than it ever was before but NAD has been marked on my notes.

Then for the examination she demonstrated how to find the tip of my pubic bone by pressing so sharply I jumped she then says thats how you know you found it so done it again.

I know the exam isnt comfy but she was so rough I was in agony my husband actually jumped up to take my hand, she seemed excited and said this is a good one you can move the babys head so she done it again and then it was the docs turn she was much more gentle but the midwife was unhappy with this and put her hands over the docs and pushed really really hard and then dug her thumb and finger round the babys head to move it again.

She then left the room and said she had to see a doctor we were worried at his time, she kept us waiting for 10 mins and then said she just had to run it by the doctor as it should have been a doctors appt if she had told us this initially it would had spared us panic.

I asked about GBS and she said to forget it. I am just concerned as I have been very unwell this pregnancy I have had 4 serious chest infections, an infection in my knee joint and am currently being treated for a sinus infection which dosent appear to be going anywhere. I feel that I have had an infection for the most of this pregnancy.

I also asked about my nausea and vomiting, it has never really went away but did ease, from around 18 weeks I was only vomiting once or twice a day but from last week I feel as if I am back at tye beginning again, smells anything triggers me of and I am spending most of my life in the toilet again is this normal?

Sorry if this is a bit of a rambling post but I am genuinely distressed, I am a nurse and I know we are supposed to be the worst patients but I never tell anyone I am and anyway I'm not a midwife and I am totally clueless in that area so I just listen.

Am I overreacting?

Calamity
xxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it sounds like she was having a bad day at work and took it all out on you! I think you are justified in complaining, and the student dr may well back you up.  If you put letter of complaint in to the head of midwifery and explain everything, they will look into it,

sorry you had such a horrible experience Hun,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

